# Different forums



## Angell Wine (May 18, 2006)

Just wondering how many different forums you belong too. I bump into a few of you Here &amp; there


----------



## PolishWineP (May 18, 2006)

I participate in 3, on and off. But I'm here many times throughout the day. Do need to stop in at Aqua's Bar once in a while to hoist one with the Brits.


----------



## smurfe (May 18, 2006)

Didn't know if you mean Wine Forums or ALL forums. I am a member of probably 10 wine and home brew forums. Probably 20 Jeep Forums, 25 EMS forums, 2 Boston Terrier forums, 5 landscaping forums, my school forum, and a ton of others that I have failed to mention. Yeah, I am a Forum freak. I even have one that is EMS related. It has over 1000 members and is within the top 10 EMS related forums. 


Smurfe


----------



## masta (May 19, 2006)

I belong to 4 wine/beer/mead forums but rarely post or even read anything other then this one due to time issues.


----------



## sally3 (May 19, 2006)

I feel very lazy when I read your posts. I am a member of two
forems and have the time to read and post very little :-( You all
amaze me! I hope you are all ok and not floating away with all
this rain!!! Saly


----------



## sally3 (May 19, 2006)

Forem = forum ... my bad!! Sally


----------



## rgecaprock (May 20, 2006)

I've tried other forums but find it very time consuming and overwhelming at times to keep up with all the posts. I feel at home on this forum. The time I have, I've devoted to FVW. I love all the people here!!


Ramona


----------



## pkcook (May 21, 2006)

I am only on one other besides this one, but I must say this forum is by far the most friendly and organized.


----------



## Angell Wine (May 25, 2006)

Ibelong I guess to 3 wine forums but only post on this one. It's kind of like family around here. I do like reading vineyard management on winepress though.


----------



## OilnH2O (May 25, 2006)

I like this one best, and also read winepress -- which has a good archive for different questions. I'll have to start reading vinyard management now, AW! 


One thing about winepress is that it's like watching your siblings start talking about one thing and end up fighting-to-the-death about something completely different!


----------



## smurfe (May 25, 2006)

OilnH2O said:


> I like this one best, and also read winepress -- which has a good archive for different questions. I'll have to start reading vinyard management now, AW!
> 
> 
> One thing about winepress is that it's like watching your siblings start talking about one thing and end up fighting-to-the-death about something completely different!




You sure got that right. I will go there and search for info but I rarely post there. It is a little click-ish there as well in certain forums. Sometimes I will post there as well as here if I need an answer fast and rarely get a reply to any of my questions there. I utilize the local state forum there more than anything.


Smurfe


----------



## Brandst (May 25, 2006)

I'm on this one and Winepress for wines. I also belong to 3 different saltwater aquarium boards, miata.net for my car,a ferret board, audioholics for audio equipment,a couple for computers, a few game boards, and the list goes on, but probably in the range of 15-20 total. Luckily, I'm only active on 5 or so.





Steve


----------



## Pepere (May 26, 2006)

This is my only wine forum. Heck, when your with the best, forget the rest eh?






I make my own bamboo flyrods so I wander into many forums with that as a topic. Not much time for anything else given my travel sched.


----------



## OilnH2O (May 26, 2006)

Gee...with Winston is right down the road, why make your own??






My time-problem is_wetting_ the fly!


----------



## winesnob (May 26, 2006)

This is the only wine making forum I belong to. I do belong to Mark Squires forum on erobertparker.com. I post tasting notes there as well as get good ideas for wine to purchase. There are very experienced people on that forum like this forum.


----------



## Pepere (May 27, 2006)

OilnH2O:


I guess we can't all have Winston in our backyards eh?






I do enjoy the process. No power tools and 100 hours later I have a three piece (two tips) rod that I've created. I probobly don't have the quality fishing in MD you have in MT either!!






I do get out on the Chesapeake Bay on occassion. 36" stripped bass on a flyrod is the best I've done so far.


----------

